# Any Buddhists near Harlow Essex?



## foxyredhead (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi,

I could really do with meeting up with someone to talk to. I used to go to a Buddhist group but my teacher died about 4 years ago now and I have never found anywhere else to go. Now I am going through this period of life and I feel that I have so much that I would like to talk about and to start concentrating on Buddhism again.
I was brought up RC but drifted towards the Buddhist way about 6 years ago. I know noone around here that feels the same and I feel really isolated. 

I hope someone can help.

Love and light
Louise


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi, I have pm'd you x


----------

